# Jar labels...looking for less generic designs..any thoughts away for the conventional



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanted my labels to be totally unique. I had a general design I wanted but did not really know where to go from there. I ended up going with a custom designed logo on Ebay. The artist was AWESOME! I told her my general ideas and she sent me several designs until it was exactly what I wanted. The whole thing cost me about $60. AS far as the nutrition and infant info is concerned, you can get those freely on the internet. I took the graphics to my local print copy place and they printed labels for me. About the same in the long run as if I had ordered stock labels, but mine have a very professional finished look that sets them apart. I just recently purchased a Primera LX 400 label printer and have started printing the labels myself. That allows me to print only the quantity of labels I need at the time.
Good luck!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice labeler. What size labels are you using?


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I use the 2"x4" for my 9 & 13 oz. bottles and a 2 1/2"x3" for my 18 oz bottles. The 2x4's have my logo and type of honey centered, my info on the right and nutrition on the left. I use them on hex bottles, so each shows up on it's own facet of the jar. the 2 1/2x3 have logo and type of honey and info on a label and the nutrition info gets it's own label that goes on the back. I also use 2" rounds for the lid for additional info.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jmallard28 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any suggestions of the companies that might have what I am looking for?
> 
> ...


Go to a local print shop and ask their advice. They will have Catalogs on stock shapes and sizes which you can make your label fit. Maybe you will find that two labels fit your plan better than one.

Custom shaped labels require a Die to be produced. Producing the Die can be expensive. So much so that you will want to use it enough to justify the expense.

I have a very generic looking label, but it stands out because of its' color. Yellow.


----------



## BeekeeperAnne (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi John,

I would love to help you out with your labels. If you're interested, please check out my site.

Thanks,
Anne
http://customhoneylabels.blogspot.com/


----------

